
Hackernoon: how to make a HN clone in under a minute without writing any code - chptung
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-make-a-hacker-news-clone-in-under-a-minute-without-writing-any-code-96fb15547677
======
hjek
I think it's a bit manupulative to use the verb _make_ here, as in "How to
make your own pizza without a kitchen? Just go to Dominos".

But nice HN theme they have on their forum-as-a-service.

~~~
chptung
Totally fair feedback. Our hope was to use the post as a way to explain how
our upvote-community-as-a-service actually works using the Hacker News theme
as a template.

------
detaro
Please post just under the article title, don't put the site name in it too
unless absolutely required for context. (especially not if it's such a generic
and low-quality site as hackernoon)

~~~
chptung
Got it. Thanks for the feedback!

------
qz_
What advantages does this have over a discourse forum or a subreddit?

~~~
chptung
Hi there!

I'm one of the co-founders of Threadbase, and this question comes up a lot.
Discourse is a very good forum software, but it lacks the upvote mechanics
from communities like Reddit, Hacker News, or Product Hunt that makes for
really sticky communities. We've seen that upvoting allows posters to feel
good about "winning" for the day and votes allow lurkers to feel like their
contribution is changing the community in the way they want.

As for how Threadbase is different than a subreddit, Reddit is a great content
discovery platform that mostly monetizes through ads. Threadbase is made for
community owners who want to own their communities. By own, we mean they can
customize the look and feel with different pre-built templates, put the
community on their domain (no more /r/politics but instead politics.com), and
they can either remove ads entirely from their communities or show their own
ads with a Google Adsense pixel to monetize their community. We also have more
ideas to allow community owners to make more from their communities (e.g.
private/registration-only communities, marketplace to sell custom themes,
etc.)

Our hope is that communities owners can turn their community side hustles into
their full time job.

Hope that answers your question but if you have any other questions, let me
know!

~~~
hjek
Interesting. Does your ranking algorithm work like Reddit[0] or HN[1] or is it
something different?

[0]: [https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-reddit-ranking-
algo...](https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-reddit-ranking-algorithms-
work-ef111e33d0d9)

[1]: [https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-
ranking...](https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-ranking-
algorithm-works-1d9b0cf2c08d)

------
sideproject
HelloBox is another one - [https://www.hellobox.co](https://www.hellobox.co)
\- that helps you create community sites.

------
pictur
I would like to see an example where this kind of project makes a more complex
site.

~~~
chptung
Hi there - Out of curiosity, what kind of add-ons would you want a forum-as-a-
service? Right now, we're working with our users to understand what solutions
they need in a no-code product.

Would love to learn more about what you're thinking to see if we could find a
solution.

~~~
zerozero99
I've always wondering about upvote dynamics I think it would be interesting if
they were very configurable. Show comment points or hide them? Should users
only get X downvotes per day? Maybe an upvote should give +2 and a downvote
-1? Maybe a downvote should be -2 for the downvotee and -1 for the downvoter?

~~~
chptung
Yeah this is what we're trying to figure out too, but we haven't thought about
some of these options. Some of our users brought up that they'd like
downvoting added in which helps with moderation, but after that, we could work
on allowing an admin to decide the weight of an up or downvote.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
krapp
TL;DR: have our "forum as a service" do it for you.

This is advertising disguised as an article.

